
GDPR Complaint vs. Facebook [pdf] - edf13
https://noyb.eu/wp-content/uploads/2018/05/complaint-facebook.pdf
======
edf13
Much of this is fair... especially the trick used to entice people to rush
through the acceptance of the new terms by using false message & notification
alerts.

But... a good proportion of this complaint is that the complainant wishes to
continue to use Facebook without any penalty whilst still opting out of all
data tracking. They state things such as it being a social connection to
friends & family... similar to a telephone network.

What they appear to be missing is the fact that it is their data that is
paying for this service... unlike a telephone network which is pay-per-use!

~~~
hadrien01
GDPR is very clear on the fact that opt-in on your data being used for
tracking or "relevant" ads shouldn't condition your access to the website
(article 7, paragraph 3 [1])

[1] [https://gdpr.algolia.com/gdpr-article-7](https://gdpr.algolia.com/gdpr-
article-7)

~~~
vertex-four
Only if the lawfulness for processing is based in consent rather than “the
legitimate interests pursued by the controller or by a third party” - exactly
what is considered a legitimate interest is only going to wind up being
settled between Facebook/Google and a regulator in court.

------
perlgeek
Tangentially related: I've never signed up on Facebook, and never agreed to
any of their privacy policies.

Does that mean that, if any PII of me is found on Facebook, they are in GDPR
violation?

~~~
zerostar07
considering that a simple IP+timestamp can be PII, if you have ever seen
anything from facebook's cdns , then maybe yes.

------
jsnell
This is in practice a dup of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17161211](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17161211)

------
zerostar07
I 'm not sure how well it will reflect in the court of public opinion if the
EU's first ruling is that basically every website is not allowed to use ads to
pay itself. There seem to be certain groups here in Europe who relish on this
kind of "activism" . I m not sure how representative they are of public
opinion, they are certainly very vocal.

Do we know how strict the Austrian DPA is ?

~~~
vertex-four
Advertising does not need to be targeted to a specific person to exist.
Advertising has existed since the dawn of time without that ability, and
frankly, marketing budgets are not going to wind up decreasing because
companies can’t target individual people.

~~~
zerostar07
> to a specific person to exist

Advertising was always trying to find the right target. Technology allowed
this to become a lot more efficient. As long as targeting is anonymous and
certain limitations are set, i m fine with it, we don't need to kill the
patient here.

~~~
vertex-four
Targeting is not anonymous because the amount of data that is used for
targeting almost always amounts to personally identifiable information. Even
just “company this person works at” + “job title” can be PII, and Facebook
processes both of those things in targeting, along with many many others.

~~~
zerostar07
i dont believe facebook allows targetting by company and in general this
shouldnt be allowed to targeted advertising.

